# help me fix my lighter



## eart (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all, I've got one of these http://www.solder-it.com/at2056.asp (jet type lighter) a couple of months ago. Well it wont work now. There's gas, the piezo is making a spark (I can see it) but it's not lighting. I can hear the gas exiting, and if I light it myself (with another lighter) the flame wavers like in a regular (non jet) ligther. What's the deal with that? Any thoughts? It almost looks like there's not enough pressure or something..


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know, but what I understand is that these "lighters" can and have gone  BIG time!

Maybe it's still under warranty and you could exchange it?


----------



## eart (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you serious? Any links?

Can't excahnge it, I got no receipt


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, no links. But I remember when these types of lighters came out and did read of a few in the newspaper (but not a common occurance mind you) blowing. Even a Bic can. Then again, these are "rare" instances. But I'm sure they've improved the design of these.

No receipt eh? Maybe time for a new one?


----------



## hawkfire (Mar 28, 2006)

Fix this lighter?

The head is clogged.

You could try soaking the head in rubbing alcohol overnight to clear the jets.

I have done this on with my blazer microtorch whenever this happens and it normally works fine after letting it dry out.


----------



## Christoph (Mar 28, 2006)

The flame wavers because an ICL (internal combustion lighter) flame must start internaly,not on top.these lighters are very gap sensitive think spark plug

C


----------



## eart (Mar 28, 2006)

Christoph said:


> The flame wavers because an ICL (internal combustion lighter) flame must start internaly,not on top.these lighters are very gap sensitive think spark plug
> 
> C



Not sure what you mean. The piezo spark is produced on top of the lighter. I'll try the rubbing alcohol idea.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello HawkFire and Welcome to CPF!


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, from a member of another forum. 
Process:
Ensure that the lighter and the gas within are at or near room temperature.
Turn the fuel level down completely with a slotted screwdriver.
Hold the lighter with the ignition facing up. Only under these circumstances will the reservoir empty completely. You want gravity to work with you as the fuel escapes.
Depress the filling valve with the tip of a small Phillips screwdriver. Any remaining gas will feel cold but will not harm your skin.
Once the visible gas has dispersed, bring the lighter to your ear and continue to depress until no hissing can be heard. This second stage of release is actually air. It must be eliminated so to ensure a) maximum capacity and b) constant flame free from sputtering.
Invert the lighter so the ignition faces down. Again, gravity.
Take your can of butane and press the fuel nozzle down into the fill valve. Hold for 10 seconds then repeat. Press again in short bursts, feeling carefully for spray. When gas shoots back against your hand the lighter is full.
On models with a fuel window, verify fullness while the lighter is still inverted. Correct readings cannot be obtained while in the upright position.
Drop the lighter in your pocket. At this point the butane is still cold and will not release properly.
Once things have warmed up, set the fuel level with your slotted screwdriver. Make sure it's the proper size so the adjuster doesn't strip. At long last you're done!


If that still doesn't work..well..it's clogged (don't use cheap butane in the future)


----------



## eart (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It was indeed clogged. A coworker simply blew into the nozzle, and it works like new now. Thanks again!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 29, 2006)

eart said:


> A coworker simply blew into the nozzle, and it works like new now.


:thumbsup: Nice going Eart!


----------



## zespectre (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad you got it working. Another thing to keep in mind for refueling that type of lighter is to use TRIPLE REFINED fuel. Plain old "ronson" will do foul things to it.


----------



## eart (Mar 29, 2006)

zespectre said:


> Glad you got it working. Another thing to keep in mind for refueling that type of lighter is to use TRIPLE REFINED fuel. Plain old "ronson" will do foul things to it.




Ack. OK one more thing I didn't know. I used the can that was available at the local hardware store, which happens to be ronson. :huh: I guess i"m gonna see how this goes, and see if i can find the triple refined stuff.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright, the thing that clogs these lighters up is either ash or the impurities in butane, which are mostly oils. So use good butane and aim your smokables away when you light them


----------



## eart (Mar 29, 2006)

That's funny, i was kind of thinking about that but i assumed that the flame is hot enough to burn all the crap away. Obviously was wrong.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 30, 2006)

eart said:


> That's funny, i was kind of thinking about that but i assumed that the flame is hot enough to burn all the crap away. Obviously was wrong.


 
I don't smoke but I'm a RABID camper/backpacker so I have a pretty decent collection of higher end lighters and I quickly learned that the butane "torches" and the windproof/weatherproof models are ALL fussy about fuel.

I could get them to run on ronson but had endless issues and was better off lighting a fire with a damn match! Dumped that fuel, cleaned out the nozzles with rubbing alcohol and compressed air and put in some good triple refined lucienne from the local cigar store and then I had to turn down the adjustment on all of them :rock: .

I really like the Lucienne brand because the cap has adaptors built in for various size refill holes. Very conveinient!


----------

